# I need prop suggestions



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Should be a part number inside on the hub wall.
With that you can find out the diameter and pitch.

And as always, use a tachometer to ensure you're using the right prop for your boat.


----------



## travischilders (Aug 12, 2009)

from what I can tell the hub #'s are 022805 or 022605.
This is greek to me, anyone know what prop this is?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That number does not show up in a search of yamaha parts.
What year is the motor?


----------



## wcnfl (Nov 11, 2009)

The 20 Yamaha is no longer produced in 2 stroke model. Here are the standard prop sizes that come on a new 25 hp (9 7/8 x 11 1/4 Alum) and the 15 hp (9 1/4 x 10 1/2 Alum). I would think one of these props would work.


----------



## travischilders (Aug 12, 2009)

so who makes the cheapest allum 4 blade?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

That Does not seem like enough ...


----------



## travischilders (Aug 12, 2009)

it appears the old prop is 12 pitch.
so a 10 or 11 4 blade would be ideal?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I would go with a 12 pitch If you are near me I have a 13pitch you can test ...


----------



## travischilders (Aug 12, 2009)

Noettica, I have read other posts that suggest to down 1 pitch when going from a 3 to 4 blade. what is your experience with the 4 blade? with the cost of the ss I want to get it right as possible the first try.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

With the cost of that 4-blade stainless, you could probably buy
three 3-blade aluminums. And if you live up to your forum-name 
You will damage that 4-blade just as fast as the 3 blade. At least
with three 3-blades aboard, couple of minutes with pliers and you're on the way home.


----------



## travischilders (Aug 12, 2009)

i ended up with a powertech 4 blade 9 pitch. from the first water trial i lost lots of speed but better hole shot. also the engine doesn't appear to be over reving at wot. do you prop experts think it could handle a 11 pitch to get some speed back?


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Need a tiny tach, they are only $40 to $45 www.tinytach.com money well spent in IMHO. Pretty hard to judge RPM's by ear to prop a boat correctly. 

just my .02


----------

